# “Sizzling, first-rate war fiction.” from NY Times Bestselling Author



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Omega Sanction
"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This thriller focuses on the potential of biological weapons.  One of the huge problems-- and they've rarely been used-- with chemical and biological weapons is that they are indiscriminate with victims.  But what if that's changed?  An original thriller featuring Special Forces based on experience.  Thanks to all my readers!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon
The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.
A book about the possibilities of biological warfare.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon
The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.
A book about the possibilities of biological warfare.http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Omega Sanction
"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Insert Quote
Omega Sanction
"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Insert Quote
Omega Sanction
"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Omega Sanction
"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Black-Ops/Bob-Mayer/e/9781935712046/?itm=16&USRI=bob+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Black-Ops/Bob-Mayer/e/9781935712046/?itm=16&USRI=bob+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

Must read:  Tree of Smoke, by Denis Johnson.  Vivid depiction of the chaos in Vietnam.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Sizzling, first-rate war fiction." Macon Beacon

The most frightening weapon ever invented can be unleashed by a single person. And now, they have chosen her.

A book about the possibilities of biological warfare where weapons can be targeted at certain groups of people.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-OMEGA-SANCTION-ebook/dp/B0036R4NFW/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

